# Stick Insect shed problem



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 12, 2005)

my Australian Macleays Spectre Stick Insect had a shed this morning and it's back legs got caught in the skin after it'd come off the top meshing. i didnt want it to dry all messed up ( which was going to happen ) so i took a while trying to get the rest of the skin off delicately. anyway now it seems his back legs arent working much. i was wondering will this get fixed on the next moult, or is it messed up for good?


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2005)

Well, now old is it for starters? I used to reaer hundreds of them...and they do seem notorious for shedding probs! I think its becuase they have so many body and leg projections, a pretty awkward shape...

I would have thought if it was its back legs, it would cause no real prob. I have had many phasmids survive with just 3 legs.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Dec 12, 2005)

it's about 2 inches long, it's female. so it's got quite a lot of sheds to go i imagine. do they grow their legs back? or corrected in molts sometimes?


----------



## Ian (Dec 12, 2005)

At 2 inches..it is unlikely if the whole leg has come off, has it?

But usually they will correct themselves if it is a little bent, or crooked.

Cheers,

Ian


----------

